# Snares or Foot holds? Whats your Preference?



## RMR-Steven (Dec 1, 2014)

I have been trapping all season, used a few foot holds, couple dog proofs, but I have been having way more luck using snares. Ive snared 43 Raccoons, 11 Fox, 2 Coyotes, a few rabbits and unfortunately a couple skunks haha. What does everyone else prefer? I am not that great and the foot holds and dog proofs, But I sure can snare pretty good haha.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I guess it would depend on where I was trapping. If there is a chance of catching someone's dog or cat (well, I'd have to think about the cat), then a snare will kill them and a leg hold would allow to release them, provided they don't bite your hand off.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Dog proof? I'm not a trapper. Explain what that is.


----------



## carp slayer (May 20, 2013)

longbow said:


> Dog proof? I'm not a trapper. Explain what that is.


Small round tube used for trapping *****. They put there hand/ paw in it to get the bait and trip a bar. It grabs there paw. To small for a dog to get in there.


----------



## trapper12 (Dec 27, 2012)

I trap raccoon with dog proof and I have great success. Never used snares but I trap farmers barn yards so don't want to get a dog or cat. Dp traps are easy and faster to get out I pre set at home and use my homemade bait and some lure and hardly fails me. One pull out that's it in last 3 years. Well good luck this fall and winter. Any questions just hit me up


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Cal-Ranch sells a specific "racoon" live trap that is quite impressive how sturdy it is, and how well designed. We've caught a bunch of ****'s in it and a few stray cats... never a dog. Use Peanutbutter if you want to avoid cats.

Foot holds if I dont care what what I catch (ie: something killing the chickens). Havent used snares in years.


-DallanC


----------



## pibjr (Dec 5, 2013)

They both have their place. If a dog has been tied up, a snare shouldn't kill it. In fact, they do less damage than a leg hold. Learn to use both.


----------

